# Anybody build a layout just to run trains?



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Some of us build layouts for operations while others don't.

I like to run trains, no operations just running my trains thru nice scenery. Sometimes it is my steam era trains and at other times it is the most modern diesels out there. 

How about you?

Dave


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I did.

When I was a young fireman learning to be an engineer, the old timers would say, "don't be looking out the window at the real estate -- pay attention to what's in front of you!"

In other words, don't be admiring the scenery, but instead keep your eyes and attention focused "on the job".

Now that I'm retired, and back into "the little trains", my main focus is "on the operations", and I'm not all that particular about creating "scenery". I have some buildings (most 40+ years old, a few newer ones), a few vehicles, but other than that I haven't bothered much with "scenery" and probably won't.

I'm not interested in nor talented enough at this stage of life to want to create a "miniature representation of the real world". I admire and respect the talents of others who do this. But it's not "in me".

Instead, I just run the trains. The layout is a modified version of the MR "Black River Junction" with some added industries and a larger yard extension. I have a yard switcher to make up the train, a through freight to haul it to the "branch line" where a "transfer job" takes over. Also engines in the industrial areas to spot the cars. The Roco z21 control system (running on a 9.5" tablet) gives me two loco control stations side-by-side. I can even get three engines moving for short periods of time.

A good part of my earlier "freight career" was yard and local work, so a combined "loop + branchline + industrial switching" paradigm works pretty well.

Each session runs about 20-25 minutes, 2 or 3 times a day.
Works for me -- for both relaxation and mental exercise (you have to be dispatcher, conductor, brakeman and engineer all-in-one).

And even with the little trains, with all this going on, it's just like the old-timers said:
"pay attention to the work-at-hand, not the real estate goin' by!"


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Maybe install one of those tiny cameras in the cab and point it out the side window of the locomotive and capture all that scenery you've missed.

Dan


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

davidone said:


> Some of us build layouts for operations while others don't.
> 
> I like to run trains, no operations just running my trains thru nice scenery. Sometimes it is my steam era trains and at other times it is the most modern diesels out there.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same here, as well.


----------



## quigly7777 (Oct 21, 2017)

Even worse. Really no scenery, some building none of which coordinate. Like to run them and like doing the electronics. Small layout, 5X10, Digitrax Zephry, control turnouts with laptop.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I too built mine just to run trains. There is a minimum of switching at each of the stations. I just want to watch trains run through the towns and villages of Germany and see them run through the mountainous country of Austria Switzerland and Sud Bayern.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

'Big band' leader, Eddie Howard, probably before most of
you were born, had a hit record; TO EACH HIS OWN.

That is the glue that holds our hobby together. Each
of us has our own way of enjoying our layouts. Some
even treasure the time spent creating buildings and
scenery.

In my experience, on my room size HO DCC layout,
I found that using my switchers to
build a freight, then setting it running Southbound around
my single track main, Then I pulled my Santa Fe Desert
Chief crack passenger train from the central station for
it's Northbound trip to Kansas City. They met at this
or that passing siding. Running trains yes. But you have
to watch the track, not the passing scenery or your
prize locos will suffer. But if you pulled the freight
into a siding you could just sit back have a cool one
and wonder that those little wheels will go round and round the room and stay on the track...most of the time.

There's something for everyone in the model train hobby.

Don


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I build to run trains. My yard is really just to store my rolling stock. I thought when I built my layout, that I’d have a train running, and I’d do switching in the yard. The reality is I like to run a train and just watch it go. I’d do my layout quite differently now, I’d have a double mainline, and more opportunities for bridges/photo opportunities. I find running era appropriate trains and recreating the 1970’s much more interesting then operations...cheers


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> I too built mine just to run trains. There is a minimum of switching at each of the stations.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael, gotta tell you buddy, you "just run them trains" thru some mighty fine scenery. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I like to switch, but sometimes I just like to sit an watch then go around, and around, and around. I build my layout to do both.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

cole226 said:


> MichaelE said:
> 
> 
> > I too built mine just to run trains. There is a minimum of switching at each of the stations.
> ...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> 'Big band' leader, Eddie Howard, probably before most of
> you were born, had a hit record; TO EACH HIS OWN.
> 
> That is the glue that holds our hobby together. Each
> ...


That's really the essence of it, right there. There is plenty of room for all tastes in this hobby, and that's all it is: a matter of personal preference. One is not better than the other.

PERSONALLY, I like to do a little switching and to generally operate my trains with a purpose -- but I have no interest in trying to simulate prototype operations, so I use a very simplified system to determine what is going where at any given time.

And sometimes, I just want to kick back and watch trains run, so my layout allows for that, too.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I like to run trains. My last layout had a yard for switching and a couple of sidings. After testing I found I really wasn't interested in them. This layout is planned for mostly a series of loops that can be combined to make one large loop. The only exception is a logging area but the track for that is going to be simple with the only switch at the mainline. I don't even have a staging area planned and no plans for DCC.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have just a flat layout with 2 mainline ovals interconnected and a spur line inside with industries. The track is sectional track. The landscape and streets are painted. I have a few streets, houses, businesses, vehicles, and premade trees. Buildings are lighted.

Sometimes I just like to watch and listen to them run, other times I like to pick up and deliver loads.

I have even been know to come down when I can't get to sleep and let a train run and fall asleep to the clickity clack as the train goes around.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

When you say run trains versus Operations, are you referring to animated operations on the layout, like Hopper loaders etc. ?
Dan


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I mean, why else build a layout. Who builds a layout to not run trains?


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

riogrande said:


> I mean, why else build a layout. Who builds a layout to not run trains?


That was my thought exactly.
Dan


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

riogrande said:


> I mean, why else build a layout. Who builds a layout to not run trains?


It's like, why should I build an actual layout when I'm only a trainman ? And if I eventually happen to fall for it, God forbid, for train operation's sake, after staring so much, should I even think about running trains on it, seriously ? I mean really ? Give me a brake, I'm just a wheel fan. :goofball:


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Both types have been going on since miniature trains were born..It's a hobby. Do what you want to do and fuggeddaboudit !


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I hardly ever run trains. Never would have thunk it. I get so immersed in to building a "prototype environment" (aka: scenery  ). More than I ever thought I would.

I'm getting ready to take a "scenery" break though. I've acquired a few DC locos (not DCC-ready) that I'll be converting to DCC and changing the road names... and repainting... and re-decaling... and it's a whole 'nother hobby.


----------



## G handy (Dec 31, 2018)

Although we like running trains around part of the fun is making a layout creating. What we have isn't modeled after anything other than just our imaginations. But it has been a family effort and I'm looking forward to winter time when we will do more stuff downstairs than outside. Here in the Northeast when it's 10 degrees out it's nice and comfy in the basement where our layout is. we have a park and a school that will be going in and fading some of the wall background into Coastal Cliffs into some ocean waters. I think it's going to look pretty cool LOL


----------



## grm1227 (Jul 8, 2019)

*me too*

I am, the basement train area is 34 by 40, all dead flat, Impressionism scenery, i.e. painted cardboard back ground, so I can run 10 to 12 car passenger train models of trains I rode as a Kid


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Interesting topic. Got a friend who is an engineer on a 
Class 1 railroad, and he collects one, or more, of every
car he sees out there, and locomotives. Runs them 
around on large circle of Bachmann EZ track around 
a spare bedroom. Talk about a "busman's holiday."

Myself, I have a nagging desire to build a switching layout, 
but still on the getroundtoit list. In the UK, a lot of those guys
have very limited space, so point to points that can be run 
on a narrow shelf are surprisingly frequent. 

Being an OO fancier, and wanting to do something in addition to 
run in circles, I devised a simple track plan of two over
lapping ovals that allows to let them unimpeded, or 
utilize the crossings which means I have to pay attention
or a collision will soon occur.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 27, 2019)

*Watching*

Great Photos

I do a lot more tran watching than switching or operations


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

G Handy;

Or anyone with a similar long section on your layout Like pictured in G Handy's first photo. 
I would make that section a hinged fold down section, and on it I would make either a race track or an airport. If you need access, fold it down, do your repair or recovery, then fold the section pack up and latch it. Wasted space become a very nice display.

Dan


----------



## Sandman824 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm mostly about the running thru scenery too. Most of my time is spent working on the layout scenery after track is down. No operations.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

My layout is built for ops and just running trains.
6 1/2 scale miles of double track mainline. 14 industries and 3 aspect signals.
I like to put a few trains in motion along with some train videos on the big TV while I'm working at the bench.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Go ahead and add my name to the "just to run trains column". We are called "Loopers".

Rather that duplicate every post on this forum, I have included a link to another forum that addresses this topic. Feel free to click and visit at your convenience.

https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/yes-i-am-a-looper


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Davidone, I am not into HO, but just looking at the thread title, made me laugh. Don't people build layouts just to look at, and not run any trains at all. That is what made me laugh. Build it to just look at!!!! LOL


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Davidone, I am not into HO, but just looking at the thread title, made me laugh. Don't people build layouts just to look at, and not run any trains at all. That is what made me laugh. Build it to just look at!!!! LOL


You laugh but yeah, there really are people that build layouts just to look at and to build on but have no interest in running trains. I've come across a few. They chose modeling railroads because they like the way the landscape looks with track running through it. I remember one guy saying his trains haven't moved in over a year. He doesn't know if they work anymore or not and doesn't care.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I had a fair bit of enjoyment from building my four layouts, but it hasn't been my passion. I have to 'endure' all it takes to craft a working and pleasing layout, with decent scenery and details, so that I can enjoy seeing my HO scale items move through it all. THAT is what gives me the greatest pleasure.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chaostrain said:


> You laugh but yeah, there really are people that build layouts just to look at and to build on but have no interest in running trains. I've come across a few. They chose modeling railroads because they like the way the landscape looks with track running through it. I remember one guy saying his trains haven't moved in over a year. He doesn't know if they work anymore or not and doesn't care.


While I don't doubt that there are people like that out there (I've never met one), it isn't very common. People like my uncle are much more common: he had an enormous layout (probably over 1000 square feet), with not a trace of scenery anywhere, and maybe a dozen structures scattered around.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Chaostrain said:


> You laugh but yeah, there really are people that build layouts just to look at and to build on but have no interest in running trains. I've come across a few. They chose modeling railroads because they like the way the landscape looks with track running through it. I remember one guy saying his trains haven't moved in over a year. He doesn't know if they work anymore or not and doesn't care.





CTValleyRR said:


> While I don't doubt that there are people like that out there (I've never met one), it isn't very common. People like my uncle are much more common: he had an enormous layout (probably over 1000 square feet), with not a trace of scenery anywhere, and maybe a dozen structures scattered around.


And the great thing about model railroading is that they're BOTH right! Model Railroading is a hobby that can be whatever you want it to be! And that's just fine. (But don't tell that to the rivet counters.)


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't know that we have any rivet counters here. I think we all like a great deal of detail, but I don't worry much if that last handrail fitting on a locomotive is off by a millimeter or two.

Now, the Atlas Rescue Forum has some real fanatics aboard. I used to detail 1/48 scale aircraft like they detail HO equipment. Way out of my league for model railroading. If you can tell it's a model locomotive under outdoor lighting and background they aren't satisfied.

Nothing wrong with that, but it sure cuts into your running time sitting at the bench with a magnifier on your head and a pair of tweezers in your hands all afternoon.


----------

